# Zips Chocolate Chip



## Roman

From what I read, they can be hot and have feet issues.


----------



## farmpony84

I've never owned one but I have seen tons of them in shows and they seem quiet. I know a lot of people really love them. I've always been a fan of him.... But I have no first hand experience.


----------



## Saddlebag

One of his sons came to a show. He was a big stout stallion with impeccable manners. Got a bit of a shock when I saw how small his hooves were.


----------



## weeedlady

off topic, but I just have to brag that I met Zip's Chocolate Chip up close and in person. My cousin works part time at the barn where he lives now. I got to pet him and kiss his nose. I also got to play in the paddock with about 5 of his weanling foals. What fun.
M


----------



## turnandburn1

I have a zips chocolate chip bred mare and I can not stand her. She's a retired western pleasure mare (owner before me got bucked off while pregnant and she just stopped working with her) the only reason I have her is because a family member had her to breed (heaven knows why) and got in a bad financial situation. She blows up as soon as she doesn't get what she wants, tests you no matter how many times you show her she is never going to get her way. She is very rough in general and it takes a firm hand to earn her respect. I do not think all horses with zips chocolate chip's bloodlines are bad, but this mare is one of the few horses I have met that I can't seem to get along with.


----------



## nonamepony

I owned a yearling that had Zips Chocolate Chip in his bloodlines, great great grandsire I believe. 

Maybe it's because he was a ways from Zips Chocolate Chip or maybe he'll turn out to be a "blowup" horse, but so far even as a 2 y/o (I know the woman that has him) he's one of the most calm, level headed, safe horses I've ever met.


----------



## farmpony84

I'm very sad that he passed.


----------



## AlmostTexan

I owned a granddaughter of Zips and she was fabulous. It broke my heart when I had to sell her due to divorce. I have since tried to buy her back but the current owner loves her as much as me. I am sad to hear of his passing though.


----------



## Smilie

turnandburn1 said:


> I have a zips chocolate chip bred mare and I can not stand her. She's a retired western pleasure mare (owner before me got bucked off while pregnant and she just stopped working with her) the only reason I have her is because a family member had her to breed (heaven knows why) and got in a bad financial situation. She blows up as soon as she doesn't get what she wants, tests you no matter how many times you show her she is never going to get her way. She is very rough in general and it takes a firm hand to earn her respect. I do not think all horses with zips chocolate chip's bloodlines are bad, but this mare is one of the few horses I have met that I can't seem to get along with.


What is the bottom side?
All too often, just the stud is given credit, for either the good attributes or the bad.
I never judge a stallion and what he produces, until I see the mares he is bred to Then , there is also the way that horse was trained, and by whom
Also, there is a big difference between immediate offspring, and several generations later, far as how much influence that famous sire or dam has on the offspring. So, how close up to Zips Chocolate Chip is this mare, and who is her dam?


----------



## GreySorrel

Irregardless of his personality, I am sure his owners are devastated to loose such a stallion as Zips Chocolate Chip, I know as a horse owner I would be, to loose any of my 4 horses personally.


----------



## PintoJumper

Just rescued a granddaughter of his this month. Shes a very willing and confident little mare.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker

I know a woman with a chip gelding, she says he has some extreme feet problems as well as a blow up attitude. How she copes with this attitude doesn't help though, she says she'll "do what he wants and if he doesn't want to do it I quit and move onto something else." He will charge and push in the pasture but is spoiled to the core. She paid 7500$ for him as a two year old and he had some horrible attitude problems then; biting, kicking out, having extreme melt downs. She shows him successfully in the western pleasure ring but he has to be drugged to do it.


----------

